# model maytag ?'s



## bmuss51 (Oct 29, 2009)

a while back i purchased a set of castings and plans for a upright maytag which i have not had time to start . but in the past week i saw listed on ebay after it was to late, a model 72 casting kit which is a twin cyl. but it had no plans with the auction, so i would be curious if anybody knows who cast the kit, is there plans available and also are the castings available anymore?


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 29, 2009)

Found this, not sure if it helps at all...

Brad E. Smith.  414-529-3440 
7574 South 74th Street Franklin, Wisconsin  53132
1/2 scale "Maytag" upright & fruit jar castings, "Bremen" hot air engines, hydraulic ram, Stirling engine castings

Andrew


----------

